
Direct marketing uses physical button and wireless network to book test drive - daddylonglegs
https://enterpriseiotinsights.com/20200609/channels/news/land-rover-sees-unprecedented-response-from-sigfox-based-direct-marketing
======
sdfhbdf
It's actually a pretty interesting and novel use of newest technology. I'm
impressed.

Although the text itself reads like an Ad for Sigfox without explaining what
it is. Maybe I've been living under a rock but I have no idea what it actually
is.

If anybody is as curious as myself here you go:

> Sigfox uses 200 kHz of the publicly available and unlicensed bands to
> exchange radio messages over the air (868 to 869 MHz and 902 to 928 MHz
> depending on regions). Sigfox uses Ultra Narrow Band (UNB) technology
> combined with DBPSK and GFSK modulation.

Source: [https://www.sigfox.com/en/what-
sigfox/technology#id_technolo...](https://www.sigfox.com/en/what-
sigfox/technology#id_technology)

